# Turtle Fruit Bowl



## Team Gomberg (Sep 1, 2013)

My CTTC club had a BBQ yesterday. It was mostly a few of the "regulars" that showed up and we had a blast!! We loved our time there.

We each were to bring a side dish. I brought a turtle   

And decorated it with hibiscus of course!






The yummy goodness inside..





On the food table with his turtle friend made by another member





It was super fun to make, yummy to eat and cute too


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 1, 2013)

Gosh that's cute! You are so inventive!!


----------



## luvpetz27 (Sep 1, 2013)

These are so adorable!! I love them!!!


----------



## Teodora'sDAD (Sep 1, 2013)

awesome! I want some!


----------



## Team Gomberg (Sep 1, 2013)

Thx. Super easy to do  and I found the image on google so I didn't come up with the idea. 
Btw, the fruit tasted so good. There wasn't a single piece left by the end of the party 

Sent from my TFOapp


----------



## sibi (Sep 1, 2013)

Heather, I am gonna try that! It's such a great idea. Never would have though to do that with watermelon. I've made baskets, but never a tort. And the color is just right


----------



## Team Gomberg (Sep 1, 2013)

Awesome! do it  

Sent from my TFOapp


----------



## Wolfjpf2 (Sep 11, 2013)

Haha that's awesome, looks yummy


----------



## wellington (Sep 11, 2013)

That is too darn cute. Love it


----------



## Team Gomberg (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks  I've been itching to make another watermelon bowl...just need an occasion lol

Sent from my TFOapp


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Sep 12, 2013)

Brilliance! What a fabulous edible work of art Heather! Love!


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 12, 2013)

that is super .... very cr8tive! .....5*****stars


----------



## bextort (Sep 13, 2013)

Very creative, fun fruit


----------

